# New dog not eating much



## magdelaine (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi! After almost a decade without a dog, we finally decided that we could handle one and we started looking for a shelter dog. We found the perfect dog, one who hadn't made it to the shelter yet. His owner has a job that requires go on travel for a month at a time and so he had to find him a new home, asap. 

He's a two-year-old Shiba Inu mix who is well behaved, smart, and great with our kids. He's also a sensitive boy, and is definitely missing his old owner. He has settled in very well in the couple of days he's been here in all ways except he's not eating very much. We tried to get him some Science Diet, which he used to eat, but all we could find at the time was Nutro. His owner says that he doesn't feed him much other than the dry food, but he's only eaten a handful of food since he's been here. I tried mixing a little Pedigree wet food in to entice him, but he didn't want that either. 

I'm sure its a matter of a new home and new people, but I'm wondering how long he can go like this before I should be worried? I don't want to develop a finicky eater, but is there anything else I should try? Is there that big a difference between "premium" dog foods?

Thank you!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I wouldn't worry too much about eating if everything else (elimination, energy) seems normal. I've had foster dogs go for almost a week with just a few bites now and then. 

Has the dog seen a vet recently?

As for food choices you can do a little research in our food sub-forum on this board. It is quite a hot topic. However only you and the dog can make the right choice of foods.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I wouldn't worry too much about him at this point; Although I do second the vet check, mainly because he is a new dog to you; better to get a health check done, just be on the safe side. 

I would just start feeding him 2 times a day; set his bowl down for about 15-20 minutes each time, then pick them up; He will eventually eat when he gets hungry 

Free feeding can sometimes make a dog picky...not necessarily in the 'true' sense, but just that if you have to feed them in a 'hurry' ever...like if you are traveling...leaving food is not always convenient; he will likely refuse to eat, because he is wondering why, all of a sudden his food is not available all the time.

Feeding at set schedules can help you teach the dog to eat when his food is set out for him, and not to be 'finicky'. 

It can also be a time when you can 'bond' with your dog; Hand feeding is a good tool for building a trusting relationship; the dog learns to look to you for things. You can also use feeding time as training time; have the dog earn his kibbles by doing sits, downs, etc... a dog who is fed free choice will not likely want to be 'hand fed' because he can go feed himself when ever he wants; he may accept treats, but probably not his plain old kibble. Mine love being hand fed.


----------



## magdelaine (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! I will check the food forum, that seems like a bit of a mystery to me, with all the variety available.

I didn't know about free feeding/timed feeding...or "working" for food. His old owner says his food was always out so we've had it out too; it didn't occur to me to change that! He has been accepting his food out of my boys hands (they couldn't resist trying to "feed" him). That's how he ate most of his food the first day.

He did see a vet in October for a rabies shot (with his old owner) and I have all of his records; but I was thinking of having him seen anyway so we can get a file going on him.

I'm going to switch him to meal times starting tomorrow, then. He seems healthy in all other ways. He's such a sweet boy!


----------



## mom2kdg (Jan 12, 2007)

I got my dog about 3 months ago and he is just now eating "normally". The first week I was frantic and cooking him up meals, which he devoured but put his nose up to dog food. I was convinced that someone at the shelter was feeding him their lunch. I eventually got him to eat dog food w/ wet food mixed and now for the past 2 weeks just dry food. I do feed him 2x per day and p/u the food after 20 minutes so he's eating like a champ now.

Good Luck


----------



## magdelaine (Feb 7, 2008)

This morning I was pleased when he took a few mouthfuls of food right off the bat (the most I'd seen him eat). I put away the rest until tonight after we got back from a walk, and then I gave him a full coffee cup of food. He ate it all! Woo hoo! 

I think he's accepting us as "his" people. 

Now I just get to figure out how much to feed him... Since he ate all of what I gave him tonight, should I try two cups food tomorrow?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Looking at the dog in your avatar, if that is the dog in question, I wouldn't be giving any more than 1 cup in the morning and one cup in the evening. And when you switch to a higher quality food you will be feeding even less than that.


----------

